#ubuntu-eu 2011-04-05
<kimus> hello all. what's happening to the ubuntu-eu.org sites?
<kimus> ping jalrnc juliux
<kimus1> anyone?
<kimus> ping zed
<kimus> ping jalrnc
<kimus> ping EnTeQuAk
<kimus> anyone? :-)
#ubuntu-eu 2015-04-05
<SvenEgg> Hmm
<SvenEgg> ubuntulog: Are you a bot?
<SvenEgg> I'll take that as a yes
